# XML Struktur in Objekte abbilden



## Guest (27. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein  Problem bzw. ich weiss nicht so recht wie ich es angehen soll.

Meine Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe eine Datenbank aus der bestimmte Daten in eine XML Struktur gebracht werden sollen.
Hierzu dachte ich mir ich bilde die nötige XML - Struktur in Java - Klassen ab.

Später soll das aus der XML - Struktur entstanden xml. - File mit cocoon in ein PDF - File gewandelt werden.
Das sollte aber dann kein Problem mehr darstellen.
Mein Hauptproblem ist dass ich nicht genau weiss wie ich die Daten aus der Datenbank in die korrekte Form (XML- Struktur) bringe. 

Das XML - File hat folgende Struktur.

 - DocRoot
   -Zeile
     -Etikette
       -Bereich
         -DataFields


-/DocRoot

Dabei hat jede DocRoot 1 oder mehrere Zeilen
Jede Zeile besitzt 1 oder mehrere Etiketten
Jede Etikette besitzt bis zu 2 Bereich 
Jeder Bereich besitzt ein oder mehrere Datafields



Alle Daten die für die spätere Erstellung des XML - Files über die Objekte nötig sind kommen aus einer MySQL - Datenbank.

Würdet ihr die XML - Struktur in Java - Klassen abbilden? Wahrscheinlich schon.
Wie pack ich das am besten an?
Vererbung usw.
Wär super wenn mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen könnte.

Vielen Dank...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Mrz 2006)

welche datenbank? kann die kein xml-export ?


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2006)

is eine MySQL 4 Datenbank.
daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Schau gleich mal nach ob die das kann.

Danke...


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2006)

Hmm... irgendwie steh ich aufm Schlauch.
Wie oben geschrieben hab ich doch ne Menge unterschiedlicher Etiketten bei der ca. 2 Werte anders sind und der Rest gleich bleibt.
Ich muss praktisch für jede Etikette eine Datenbankabfrage starten, den sql - String irgendwie aus dem ResultSet holen die nächste Datenbankabfrage starten und den geholten SQL - String an den vorigen anhängen.
Ich glaube das klappt nicht so recht und es wäre besser wenn ich die XML - Struktur in Klassen abbilde.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank euch allen


PS:

Wie bekomme ich den XML - String einer Datenbankabfrage aus dem ResultSet überhaupt generiert?


----------

